# 500ml EI Dosing Solution.



## Aquatic Life (30 Apr 2014)

I am currently running a 40 gal breeder tank and I am using the following EI solutions.

Macro Solution
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:
4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1.5tsp Potassium Phosphate
6tsp Magnesium Sulfate
500ml water

Micro Solution
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:
1tsp Chelated Trace Elements
500ml Water

Dosing
Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water) - I dose 30ml for my 40 breeder
Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water) - I dose 30ml for my 40 breeder
20-50% weekly water change.

My question is......Is there a better 500ml solution mix I can be doing for my 40 gal breeder? or am I off to the right start?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (30 Apr 2014)

Hi,

I'm also making a mix same quantity u mentioned and my plant is doing good and if your water hardness is high u don't need to add magnesium


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> ..... and my plant is doing good and if your water hardness is high u don't need to add magnesium


However as you don't know your water Mg levels and it is difficult for a home test kit to measure Mg levels and MgSO4 is cheap and it is also easy to wipe your plants out with poor Mg, just carry on adding MgSO4.


----------



## Arne (30 Apr 2014)

you only need about 10 ppm Mg right?
6 tbs seems a lot...


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2014)

Arne said:


> 6 tbs seems a lot...


6 tsp for 500ml water is correct.....

MgSO4 you add is actually MgSO4.7H2O so Mg amount is small compared to weight of rest.

Definitive reference here...
http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts

Same as here, which a lot of people use.
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/ei-starter-kit.html


----------



## Arne (30 Apr 2014)

you are right ... I forgot I'm only dosing half Mg because my tap water already has 5 ppm


----------



## Aquatic Life (1 May 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback!
I will continue dosing with this solution then.


----------

